# Medina, OH - Brutus YM Likes dogs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12574328

Medina Co AS, Brutus, 1 yr old male sable, owner surrender, likes kids and people








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

C'mon, likes other dogs!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump for Brutus


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoping for a Christmas wish for Brutus!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I received an e-mail that Brutus has NO PROBLEM with cats, just to help clarify his post. They sent me a phone number which I will pass on to VSnap and Dogsaver since I won't be on the boards all day.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump, little guy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Does anyone know what happened to him?


----------

